# African Cichlid ID?



## Ben_dover (Feb 11, 2014)

Pretty sad I just picked this guy up from my LFS and I already forgot the name of the fish.
It's called a stone something, cant remember the rest of the name, just know it started with stone.
He just looks like a black and white Venustus, he was only 6$ so I couldn't resist the offer haha

IMAG0460 by yungnuts, on Flickr


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Looks like Nimbochromis livingstonii


----------



## wolfemitch (Jan 5, 2014)

Cichlid Debby said:


> Looks like Nimbochromis livingstonii


+1


----------



## Ben_dover (Feb 11, 2014)

Cichlid Debby said:


> Looks like Nimbochromis livingstonii


Yup thats it! Thanks for the help!


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Hope you've got in a big tank and don't have any small fish you're particularly fond of - these guys grow quickly (to around 6" or better in the fisrt 8-12 months), and they'll eat anything they think they can fit in their mouth... Not particularly aggressive, but a true piscavore for sure.


----------



## dmannn g (Jun 16, 2014)

Absolutely a livingstonii will get 6+inches very fond of ghost shrimp and small fish will start get gain blue tint around face if ph is kept stable between 7.8-8.4 usually most active in early day at temputure around 79f relentless fin nipper but in right environment very compatible with most fast moving high ph fish so long as there size is never smaller would recommend 30+ gallons for 1 good luck


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

dmannn g said:


> Absolutely a livingstonii will get 6+inches - would recommend 30+ gallons for 1 good luck


That's a typo, right? An adult livingtstonii should be kept in a 4' long 75 gallon tank at minimum, and preferably something in the 6' long 125 gallon range. Sure, you could probably cram an 8-10" fish in a 2.5' long 30 gallon tank, but what's fun about watching a single fish sit in the same place all day? Not to mention the well being of the fish...

Also, the blue coloration will develop if you've got a male - females may get a very slight blue tint, but for the most part keep the white/grey/brown coloration shown in juveniles. Maintaing a stable pH is important for the overall health of your fish.


----------



## dmannn g (Jun 16, 2014)

Ok sorry I can't spell but as far as I've experienced with owning several of these guys in the past I've personally never had one break 7 inches hence 30+ you can fit one in 30 gallons but It probably won't be to happy like the other member said the bigger the tank the better and once again the best of luck to you and your fish


----------



## Ben_dover (Feb 11, 2014)

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> Hope you've got in a big tank and don't have any small fish you're particularly fond of - these guys grow quickly (to around 6" or better in the fisrt 8-12 months), and they'll eat anything they think they can fit in their mouth... Not particularly aggressive, but a true piscavore for sure.


Thats great I hope I can grow him up that fast  
It's hard to tell with the pic, but the tank is a 150g with a 34 other africans mostly 4"-6" with the exception of a female OB and a Female neyerie that just will not grow any bigger :/


----------



## Ben_dover (Feb 11, 2014)

dmannn g said:


> Absolutely a livingstonii will get 6+inches very fond of ghost shrimp and small fish will start get gain blue tint around face if ph is kept stable between 7.8-8.4 usually most active in early day at temputure around 79f relentless fin nipper but in right environment very compatible with most fast moving high ph fish so long as there size is never smaller would recommend 30+ gallons for 1 good luck


Thanks for the help! 
Got em in a 150g with alot bigger fish then him, except for 2 small females but hopefully their growth spurts will kick in soon


----------

